# New Orleans theme



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm excited about the after party food for my 2016 New Orleans theme haunt. I'm thinking jambalaya, gumbo...dishes that can be slow cooked or made the night before. 

Any fav recipes from this cuisine?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Beignets for dessert!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Red beans & rice! No recipes but here's a good site with some food choices.

http://www.neworleanscvb.com/restaurants/traditional/

If you ever get to NOLA, go to Mother's & have breakfast, lunch & dinner there! They have some amazing red beans & rice. It was one block down from our hotel & we went there a couple of times. On the day we left, July 4th, there was a line down the block.


----------



## MrSkeltal (Jan 9, 2016)

From someone who lives in that area... anything fried or spicy....


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a board that might help, it's halloween...voodoo in the bayou...the link is in my signature ⤵


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Palladino said:


> I'm excited about the after party food for my 2016 New Orleans theme haunt. I'm thinking jambalaya, gumbo...dishes that can be slow cooked or made the night before.
> 
> Any fav recipes from this cuisine?



What are you planning for decorations? I've played with this idea too. I like it because it seems more spooky than gory.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

scareme said:


> What are you planning for decorations? I've played with this idea too. I like it because it seems more spooky than gory.


Outside, I have numerous theme scenes - the Voodoo Parlour and Pantry, the Haunted Hillbilly Honkytonk, Death's Masked Ball, a Bayou, a Mausoleum graveyard...

As for theme décor, voodoo dolls with pins, beads, masked, potions and hanging dried herbs, Spanish moss (tons of it), lanterns. hooch drinking jugs, banjoes and mouth organs......the list goes on. 

I like your observation that it is spooky rather than gory. I need to come up with some games for the kids on theme. I did Pin the Nail on the Zombie last year but don't like to repeat things year to year. The kids loved it, though. 

What are your plans? Do you decorate outside or inside or both?


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

pumpkinpie said:


> I have a board that might help, it's halloween...voodoo in the bayou...the link is in my signature ⤵


Lots of great inspiration - thanks!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I haven't enjoyed this myself, but I know at Mardi Gras, many parties have a King Cake. You can read up about the history & symbolism, but these cakes often have a small toy baby baked inside, and the person that gets the slice of cake with the baby in it is supposed to be blessed with luck & good fortune. Maybe you could make a Halloween version of this cake & bake a ghost or pumpkin or something into it and make a Halloween fortune out of it. That would be a fun tradition to start, actually.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Shoot, I think baking a baby in a cake is pretty creepy on it's own. 

When we had a Voodoo party, I put out a tray of deli meat and a bowl of olive tapenade for guests to make their own muffaletta sandwiches. Here's an easy recipe - http://www.celebrationgeneration.com/blog/2011/03/08/yay-mardi-gras/. I also had a spicy creole shrimp appetizer which guests really enjoyed.

For drinks I made a Hurricane Punch - http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/hurricane-punch. Make sure you use the light and the dark rum, it's delicious!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Palladino said:


> Outside, I have numerous theme scenes - the Voodoo Parlour and Pantry, the Haunted Hillbilly Honkytonk, Death's Masked Ball, a Bayou, a Mausoleum graveyard...
> 
> As for theme décor, voodoo dolls with pins, beads, masked, potions and hanging dried herbs, Spanish moss (tons of it), lanterns. hooch drinking jugs, banjoes and mouth organs......the list goes on.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to do it for a couple of years yet. I plan everything for awhile before I use it. The reason I'm thinking New Orleans is because we are going there for Halloween this year. I'm so excited. When I do use New Orleans as my theme, I will steal, I mean borrow from the master, Johnny Love. I love everything he does. Here are some pictures from the year he did Haunted Bayou. 


https://www.flickr.com/photos/lovemanor/


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I haven't enjoyed this myself, but I know at Mardi Gras, many parties have a King Cake. You can read up about the history & symbolism, but these cakes often have a small toy baby baked inside, and the person that gets the slice of cake with the baby in it is supposed to be blessed with luck & good fortune. Maybe you could make a Halloween version of this cake & bake a ghost or pumpkin or something into it and make a Halloween fortune out of it. That would be a fun tradition to start, actually.


That sounds creepy. I guess that works for Halloween! One of my haunter's has a birthday on October 30 so I always buy her a cake. Maybe this is a new tradition.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

For previous parties I've made crab cakes (sometimes fresh or the frozen mini kind depending on # of people) and frozen fried shrimp with a remoulade sauce....usually pretty quick and easy! 

Here's a simple remoulad recipe:

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/...eed:+seriouseatsfeaturesvideos+(Serious+Eats)


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Red beans & rice! No recipes but here's a good site with some food choices.
> 
> http://www.neworleanscvb.com/restaurants/traditional/
> 
> If you ever get to NOLA, go to Mother's & have breakfast, lunch & dinner there! They have some amazing red beans & rice. It was one block down from our hotel & we went there a couple of times. On the day we left, July 4th, there was a line down the block.


Agree!!! Mother's had great po boys and fried chicken! droooollll


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.notquitenigella.com/2012/10/16/voodoo-doll-cookies/

If you have gingerbread man cookie cut-outs, these are adorable. Good Luck!


----------

